# April Incentives?



## nhman (Jan 16, 2005)

Are there any incentives for a MY12 E92 M3? I was a past BMW Financial customer with the last transaction June 2011. What is the current residual and base m.f. for 3yr/10k? Thanks.


----------



## NASA43 (Jul 19, 2003)

nhman said:


> Are there any incentives for a MY12 E92 M3? I was a past BMW Financial customer with the last transaction June 2011. What is the current residual and base m.f. for 3yr/10k? Thanks.


There is a $1k incentive available for either lease or purchase that expires April 30th (can't be locked). They had it last month too. Dealers on here have said the residuals are the same as last month so for 10k that would be 62% and MF is .0019 for all models. Pretty much the same as they have been since the beginning of the year. Oh, and nothing specifically for owner loyalty.


----------



## nhman (Jan 16, 2005)

NASA43 said:


> There is a $1k incentive available for either lease or purchase that expires April 30th (can't be locked). They had it last month too. Dealers on here have said the residuals are the same as last month so for 10k that would be 62% and MF is .0019 for all models. Pretty much the same as they have been since the beginning of the year. Oh, and nothing specifically for owner loyalty.


NASA43, thank you for the quick response. Is the $1k incentive tied to bonus cash (from BMW)? I thinking it would be if conquest or loyalty are not available.


----------



## tarf (Jun 5, 2009)

April lease rates up on http://www.ridewithg.com/index.php/2012/04/2011-12-bmw-lease-rates-april-2012/


----------



## fq (Nov 9, 2003)

I am not convinced that all the real MFs are actually the same. I think this is BMW's way of introducing less transparency into the buying process and get some power back from the consumer that it had gained after the internet-based info became prevalent. I don't know this for a fact, but it's quite possible that dealer leadership people have access to discounted MFs on certain models that they can pass on to consumers during the negotiation process, but those are not widely available to people to use as a starting point of their negotiations. I don't know if there would be a way get access to that info at all, but hopefully people can change BMW's mind by buying fewer cars to make them more competitive.



NASA43 said:


> This is the first time I have been looking for a new car when all the models had the same high money factor.


----------



## NASA43 (Jul 19, 2003)

nhman said:


> NASA43, thank you for the quick response. Is the $1k incentive tied to bonus cash (from BMW)? I thinking it would be if conquest or loyalty are not available.


Its just called a credit. Go to bmwusa.com, Financial Services tab, and click Lease Offers.


----------



## bdgtexas (Jan 29, 2012)

BMWofBloomfield said:


> They're 0.00190 across the board for 2012/2013 MY's. Sole exception is 0.00185 for 2012 X5 3.5d.


Just in case anyone reads this and assumes this absolutely true, based on the rates posted on Ride w G the MF are not 0.00190 completely across the board. The one car I am really looking at the 535 is also at 0.00185, which is the same as last month. The appear to lower the rate on the 535 because the residual is 2-3% less than the 528...?

The 0.00190 represents a slight drop for the 750's, works out to a savings of about $7-10 a month. Between this and residuals 7 series payments have dropped about 250 a month compared to last year.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

bdgtexas said:


> Between this and residuals 7 series payments have dropped about 250 a month compared to last year.


That's because the updated car is due this month.


----------



## Fzara2000 (Jan 22, 2004)

Larryx3 said:


> Where can I get 5K below invoice for a 2011 328xi ?


I was talking to Bloomfield BMW a couple weeks ago back in February and they were doing close to ~7-8k below invoice for a fully loaded M-Sport 335xi sedan. Car sold, but I would imagine the deal would be twice as better, at least, as every dealership (in North NJ at least) has 10-15 models and they can't seem to discount them enough.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Realistically can you get 7-8k off a 2011 3 series? Man... not in love with the F30, would love a manual 328i e90 with sport package and a nice blue paint job. Imagine that would be near impossible to find.


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

blueguydotcom said:


> Realistically can you get 7-8k off a 2011 3 series? Man... not in love with the F30, would love a manual 328i e90 with sport package and a nice blue paint job. Imagine that would be near impossible to find.


You will never know unless you ask. You should contact one of the Cali board sponsors and get them to run a search....your car may be out there somewhere. Also, member Llando88 had a car exactly as you want that was maybe 6 months old and he got an M3. I do not know if he still has that car, but you might want to reach out to him as well.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Alpine300ZHP said:


> You will never know unless you ask. You should contact one of the Cali board sponsors and get them to run a search....your car may be out there somewhere. Also, member Llando88 had a car exactly as you want that was maybe 6 months old and he got an M3. I do not know if he still has that car, but you might want to reach out to him as well.


Gotta do a search... I see on ride with G the 328xi and 335xi have lease deals for 2011 but do not see lease rates for the normal 328i/335i.


----------



## tarf (Jun 5, 2009)

blueguydotcom said:


> Gotta do a search... I see on ride with G the 328xi and 335xi have lease deals for 2011 but do not see lease rates for the normal 328i/335i.


In the preamble on ride with the G he states:
"Slight drop in MF for some 2012 models, but the main story is that 2011 328i and 335i sedan *lease support has been yanked*. 30-month lease on remaining 2011 AWD models still available, though."

That may mean that BMWFS is no longer leasing those models.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

tarf said:


> In the preamble on ride with the G he states:
> "Slight drop in MF for some 2012 models, but the main story is that 2011 328i and 335i sedan *lease support has been yanked*. 30-month lease on remaining 2011 AWD models still available, though."
> 
> That may mean that BMWFS is no longer leasing those models.


Just spoke with someone in CA at a dealership and she said 328is and 335is are still getting lease support. Wow, this seems like too good of a deal!


----------



## shaun132 (Jul 25, 2004)

Anyone know about the incentives for 7 series this month? I heard they were 7.5k last month.


----------



## BMWofBloomfield (Nov 7, 2008)

shaun132 said:


> Anyone know about the incentives for 7 series this month? I heard they were 7.5k last month.


They was and still is $7,500 for the 7 Active Hybrid. There was/is nothing on regular 7's. The purpose of the AH incentive is to be able to get lease and finance payments in the same area as a gas 750.


----------



## BMWofBloomfield (Nov 7, 2008)

bdgtexas said:


> Just in case anyone reads this and assumes this absolutely true, based on the rates posted on Ride w G the MF are not 0.00190 completely across the board. The one car I am really looking at the 535 is also at 0.00185, which is the same as last month. The appear to lower the rate on the 535 because the residual is 2-3% less than the 528...?
> 
> The 0.00190 represents a slight drop for the 750's, works out to a savings of about $7-10 a month. Between this and residuals 7 series payments have dropped about 250 a month compared to last year.


April rates were amended after my post via a revised sales support bulletin and yes, 535's are now 0.00185.


----------



## BMWofBloomfield (Nov 7, 2008)

Fzara2000 said:


> I was talking to Bloomfield BMW a couple weeks ago back in February and they were doing close to ~7-8k below invoice for a fully loaded M-Sport 335xi sedan. Car sold, but I would imagine the deal would be twice as better, at least, as every dealership (in North NJ at least) has 10-15 models and they can't seem to discount them enough.


There is almost $4,500 in cash incentives for a 335xi and $2K less than that for a 328xi. The question was asked specifically on a 328xi and the answer posted was incorrect. I don't know what 4+ months from now holds (assuming dealers still have them) but, sorry no $5K under invoice on a 328xi unless it's a service loaner or demo.

I had nothing to do with pricing on that particular 335 which was sold (I was the finance manager for the transaction though) but, I can tell you that it was in our inventory a year. The GM made the call to aggressively move that specific vehicle and it went out at $6K under invoice (approx $1,500 loss after the approx $4,500 incentive money) because it was at the magical year mark :eeps: It does not and did not set precedent over 335/328 sales.

Also, in the entire northeast (from Virginia to Maine and bit west too), there are 158 unsold 335xi models at the time of this post. The average is 4 per dealer (not 10+). One dealer center in NJ happens to have 9. The rest have less. We have 3 for instance.


----------



## Fzara2000 (Jan 22, 2004)

BMWofBloomfield said:


> There is almost $4,500 in cash incentives for a 335xi and $2K less than that for a 328xi. The question was asked specifically on a 328xi and the answer posted was incorrect. I don't know what 4+ months from now holds (assuming dealers still have them) but, sorry no $5K under invoice on a 328xi unless it's a service loaner or demo.
> 
> I had nothing to do with pricing on that particular 335 which was sold (I was the finance manager for the transaction though) but, I can tell you that it was in our inventory a year. The GM made the call to aggressively move that specific vehicle and it went out at $6K under invoice because it was at the magical year mark :eeps: It does not and did not set precedent over 335/328 sales.
> 
> Also, in the entire northeast (from Virginia to Maine and bit west too), there are 158 unsold 335xi models at the time of this post. The average is 4 per dealer (not 10+). One dealer center in NJ happens to have 9. The rest have less. We have 3 for instance.


Interesting stuff indeed - thanks for the heads-up. 
Ivan - when i'm ready to look again in a couple months for a new car i'll shoot you a PM.


----------



## bdgtexas (Jan 29, 2012)

shaun132 said:


> Anyone know about the incentives for 7 series this month? I heard they were 7.5k last month.


shaun,

I am aware of the 'offer' you were talking about, at least one dealer in DFW was advertising 7500 of 750's (I don't think i saw any ads for the entire 7 lineup, just 750i and 750il). However, it was not an official BMW incentive. Since this was not an incentive it basically amounted to them advertising what they were willing to move them below MSRP, which for an OPTIONED 7 series, 7500 off, really just means they are willing to sell them a little over invoice.

As some one else noted in response to my comment above it is because the mid-model refresh is due out within the next couple months. Since they have excellent residual support from BMWFS it is a good time to lease, and that probably won't stick past the refresh.


----------

